# I have four tadpoles...



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have four vent tadpoles that I have had in my canister for exactly 2 weeks and one day. They are about to hatch, but have been at this (looking ready point) for about four days now. I am curious and wondering if someone thinks they have died? Are they likely to die at this point in their egg? You can see a clear tadpole formed, with the white/gray sack under them still a bit large.

Should I have concern, investigate, picture, or just wait?

My feeling is that most peopel will say I must wait.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I think a picture would help out a lot.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Can you tell if they're moving around? If they're still alive you'll see the squirming around inside the egg sack.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

a pic would help but i would just wait if they arent all moldy they may not be dead


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I do not see them moving, but also do not stare at them, so they may be moving. They are not molded, will try tog et pic tom.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I think i had the same as you i am pretty sure..well atleast until i forgot to keep my brom with water..now its all dried out  i dont notice movement either so i thought they were dead already or something.. i guess not :x


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

MonopolyBag said:


> They are about to hatch, but have been at this (looking ready point) for about four days now.


Sometimes it may take more than 14 days to hatch. What makes you think they are about to hatch? Are they straightened out or still curled? Dead embryos usually mold over pretty quick.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK I saw one move again today, and they have been like this for four days, and they are fairly straight. They look like tadpoles... just in eggs. And look so mature... but have been like this for ever... but not molding, so I think I should just wait. I agree that they would mold quickly if dead.


----------

